# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Kalios's workbook

## Kalios

*Reality Checks:*
-Counting fingers
-Pushing finger to palm
-breath from om mouth when mouse shut

*Dream Signs:*
-Family members
-my girlfriend

*Short-Term Goals:*
-fly in an X-wing
-fly an helicopter
-come back to "Haven" 
-transfert my soul like a "druid's dream" 
-astral ptoject from dream
-meet Merlin
-meet my dream teacher
-read a book

*Long-Term Goals:*
-create my persistant universe
-meet with an inorganic being
-work on my "shadow" 


*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
-I recall at least one dream/fragment every night. Exept since 2 days, it s a bit dry. 
-my last lucid dream was 5 days ago but i can t seams to remember my dream goals. My frequency si poor, like 1 LD per Month and my lvl of lucidy not that great

*Current Technique:*
-DILD
-MILD

----------


## Kalios

missing info from lesson I:

*Usual Time in Bed:*
-11:40 to 12:00 
Usual Time out Bed:
-8:00 to 8:10 during the week
-10:00 to 11:00 during week end

*Anker object:*
-My torc (it s a celtic bracelet). I just started with this one that everytime I look at it, I ask myself if I m dreaming and do RC.


*Night Time routine:*
-prepare my phone
-write in my paper book the date, time in bed
-I leave a space for time out bed for the next day
-which mantra I m planning to use for the night before falling asleep (I use one for about 1 to 2 weeks then change to see which one is more effective)
-which Technic I will use, usually I put MILD
-supplement if I took some (like Thea, which Thea to increase recall, etc..)
-kiss my girlfriend good night( :p )
-if I m not to tired or lazy, meditate (with or without guided meditation) to relax the body before saying my mantra. My problem with meditating, it can keep me awake for hours that lead me to frustration specially if I need to work the day after.
-saying my mantra and hopping falling asleep with it in my head


If you have any suggestion or think that I m doing something wrong on my night time routine, let me know  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome! 

Apologies for the belated reply on my end! 

Your routine looks good! I also like the fact you are using your bracelet as an anchor! You can use it to RC during the day, to incubate lucidity or to focus on during WILD. 

Looking forward to more updates.

----------


## Kalios

Hi,
Coming back into the class after a little absence of 2 years lol
I didn t stop practicing though with more or less strong intentions. 
I read Dream yoga and Stephan Laberge Book to have some material to work with. 

However I feel now the need to share and receive some guidance with more experienced  to dig further those wonderful realms.

I was looking at the Lesson II

-I am managing to have my lucid dream through MILD/DILD
-I tried WILD but I encounter a problem that I don t know how to resolve it

When doing the meditation on the back to relax the body, the fact that my saliva build up and I have to ingurgite it every 2 second keep me away from sleep paralysis.
If I try to relax to let it slip in my throat, i feel like I m chocking (not really a pleasant feeling to relax hehe)

Any thought on How to fix that?

----------


## Kalios

*Kalios's workbook*(update)

*Reality Checks:*
-Counting fingers
-Pushing finger to palm
-looking at my hands

*Dream Signs:*
-Family members
-my girlfriend
-grand Parents house

*Short-Term Goals:*
-meet my dream teacher (again  :smiley: )
-meet with an inorganic being
-astral project from dream
-achieve task of the month

*Long-Term Goals:*
-learn from my dream teacher
-astral project from dream
-work on my "shadow"
-having LD more frequently, longer and remembering more detail.
-explore the Dream realm

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
-I recall at least one dream + fragments every night, every 2 nights.
-I m starting to do LD more frequently. 1 every week / every 2 weeks
-by being more frequent, they are becoming shorter.
-I think my recall is pretty good if I m not lazy of jumping back into a dream telling to myself that I will remember it in the morning and guess what... I don t hahha

*Current Technique:*
-DILD
-MILD

*Usual Time in Bed:*
-11:40 to 12:00
*Usual Time out Bed:*
-9:00 to 9:30 during the week
-9:30 to 10:00 during week end

*Anker object:*
-I don t use Anker object anymore, my Torc broke and I guess I wasn t using it well because it didn t help me to become more lucid

*Night Time routine:*
-prepare my phone
-drink a glass of water or tea to help me waking up during the night.
-readying/setting up my dream journal at the page I want to write  (in July, I started to use new journal called "the deliberate dreamer's journal" from Athena Laz, pretty interesting)
-meditation passing over all my day, what I felt and trying to see this memory as dream (from dream yoga)
-doing the 9 breath of dream yoga (but I m not regular on that)
-I started recently to look at my hands and say "tonight in my dream I ll look at my hands and realize I m dreaming"
-looking around me and doing a reality check
-then I lay down and visualise that a turtle shell is created around me
-or I do a guided meditation with earplug and phone, or I do a meditation to relax and try to attain sleep paralysis (never got so far, my throat is bothering me and I dont know what to do to overcome this step), or I say the mantra till I fall asleep "next time that I ll dream, I will remember that I m dreaming" (from Laberge book)


do I have to much mantra before going to sleep?

*middle of the night routine:*
-go to the bathroom
-try to remember to do a reality check
-drink water
-going back to bed with the mantra "next time that I ll dream, I will remember that I m dreaming"

*during the day routine:*
-sometimes telling to myself "am I dreaming or not", looking around trying to be the most aware as possible then reality check
-sometimes I try to fell like everything around me is a dream and affirming to myself "I m dreaming"
-trying to think to do a reality check every time I see or hear something weird  (do I have to ask myself "am I dreaming?" before doing the reality check when i see something weird or I just do the reality check I soon as I see the weird?)

*Friday routine:*
-I change sleep location (basement)
-I prepare my area
-I ritualise more my moment before going to sleep
-I prepare a herbal tea blend for dreaming purpose
-I smudge the area and myself
-I lit a candle
-I call upon my guide and animal totem
-telling them my intention and asking them for help
-doing my "day review" meditation
-the 9 breath
-I set alarms on my phone the first one to be 4h30 after I lay down to be then every 90min
-visualizing the shell of the turtle surrounding me
-laying down on my right side
-visualizing red light in my throat
-saying the mantra  "next time that I ll dream, I will remember that I m dreaming"



I don t think I forgot anything. I ll try to post my progress and struggle as often as possible

----------

